# Question for Ruth - bfp 2nd scan - no heartbeats



## Deb10 (Sep 5, 2004)

Dear Ruth

Since last posting with you we went for my 2nd scan today...

- it shows 2  pregnancy sacs but nothing else.
- I am 7 weeks 3 days (embie transfer on 5th Feb)

The sonographer / nurse said it still might be to early. That there has been growth since the last scan- now 2 visible sacs grown in size. 

My understanding is that 7 weeks is the cut off point if no yolk sac, foetal pole or  foetal heartbeat showing...

I have to go for another scan next week. I feel so upset and concerned and thought by today we would get a conclusive answer.

Any idea what the odds are these are blighted ovums or  is there any possiblity this pregnancy is viable?

Debs


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I am sorry to say that it sounds like that the pregnancy is not viable. I really would expect to see something inside the sac by now, if only a yolk sac or foetal pole.
I feel it would be best to prepare yourslef for bad news next week.
So sorry.  

Ruth


----------



## Deb10 (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks Ruth, one of our dr's has called us and told us not to hold out much hope at all,Dh and I in shock and devasted. To know that we were expecting twins and now know its not happening.
We will see the hospital next week.
Once again thanks for your advice and  help. Debs


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi Deb10,

Just read your really sad post and wanted to send you a big  

You must both be devastated and i really feel for you!

Lots of love 

Emmak


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Deb,

I have IM you.



Nat x


----------



## Buddug (Oct 2, 2004)

Deb - I am truly gutted for you. Have IM'd you


----------



## Nicola G (Sep 7, 2004)

Debs

Really hoping that everything turns out ok hun.  

Lots of hugs
Nic G xx


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Debs I'm stunned and so sorry.  I'm thinking of you, God I wish it could have been different for you.



Claire x


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Debs - I just saw your post.  I am so so sorry and I'm thinking of you and Ian.  I know there is nothing I can say to help, but you are in my thoughts.

Lots of love
Olwen xxx


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

i can't believe it deb's - i am so very sorry. you must be devastated. 
we're all sending you lots of love.  
have im you
eva


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I am so very sorry to hear this news.
You are in my thoughts  

Marie xx


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Debs,

I am so sorry for you and Ian ... I have IM you.

Take care .... Belinda x


----------



## sheboo (Nov 21, 2003)

Debs

I am so sorry to hear your news.  Im sending both you and your DH a big hug 


Shaz x


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Deb

Sorry to hear of your sad news.
Just to say i am thinking of you both at this horrible time

Take care
Sarah


----------



## Deb10 (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks for all your messages. My DH has taken two days off work. We are in such shock and so heartbroken.

Thank goodness for this website and all the support - I feel like crawling under a rock and dying in grief - this feels so so painful. 

I feel like this is a bad dream and our babies will come back, Debs


----------



## sandie05 (Mar 11, 2005)

Debs
It's just so so cruel and I can't even begin to imagine how you must feel. I am pleased that we have given you a little strength to pick yourself up. You will get through this - but it doesn't ease any of the pain that you must have at the moment. Please keep posting to us and let us know how you are.  
I hope the both of you are looking after each other and I am pleased your dh has taken some time off as i know that my dp bottles things up... men are very sensitive and I am sure he needs you as you need him
I really hope that 2005 brings you more positive news - i am sure it will.
love sandie


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya Deb

i haveposted to u on the snowflake thread but justed wanted to add here how sad i am to read this sad news!!

thinking of both u and ian

sending lots of love and  to u both

here 4 u if u need me

Emilyxx


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Im so, so sorry to hear this heartbreaking news deb, we were all praying for a better outcome.  

We are all here for you if u need to talk.
Lots of love Summer xXx


----------



## flamenca (Nov 15, 2004)

Deb,

I have already posted to you on the snowflake thread, but I just had to say again how so very very sorry I am for you and Ian. There are no words that anyone can say that will make you feel better at this moment, but we are all here for you.

With love and best wishes to you both
xxflamencaxx


----------

